
Today's Date - gurjeet
https://q.ht/todays_date/
======
gurjeet
Plain and simple page that shows just today's date and day-of-week.

I could not find one that was as plain as this; others have ads, weather,
other links and whatnot.

I use it as the first tab in my morning-chores group of tabs. This way it is
the first tab I see in the morning.

~~~
hellofunk
So many browsers offer a blank tab with all this kind of information on it
already. When you open the browser or open a new tab, you see that information
anyway.

~~~
gurjeet
If you search for "today's date" [1] you'd see that there are many webpages
trying to serve this particular need. So I guess this is just one more in the
noise. Besides, this serves my needs accurately, and hopefully it might help
someone else as well.

[1]:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=today's+date](https://www.google.com/search?q=today's+date)

